# Navy Blue and Gold look!!



## Brie (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok so I wanted to try out a Gold and Navy Blue look for the Weekly Aussie challenge so i thought i might as well take photo's along the way and If the end result wasn't to bad I'd post a tutorial. 

So here It goes

*Step 1*

Do face as Usual, I also like to do my eyebrows before i do my eyes. Its just a personal preference thing though i guess!
(I used Mac Auburn Brow powder)


Apply Primer of choice
(I'm using Too Faced Eye Shadow Insurance)

*Step 2 







*Apply Gold shadow onto the inner and middle of lid
(Gold pigment)





Lightly blend out

*Step 3*

Get highlight and Highlight brow bone area and very inner corner of eye, blend into gold




(Vanilla pigment)





*Step 4*

Pat on Dark Blue Shadow on outer corner and drag under eye (slightly)
(Naval Blue pigment)









Blend out





*Step 5 *

Add Darker Blue to crease and blend out
(Stilla Vanity Fair Trio)










*Step 6*

Get Brighter/lighter Gold and blend over inner, middle and slightly into outer corner and above crease
(Sugarbaby gold eyeshadow dust)





(sorry this is where my camera decided to slowly die hence the weird lighting???, does get better again)

*Step 7*

Line waterline (top and bottom) with Dark Blue eyeliner
(Revlon denim)





*Step 8*





Line Top of eye and a little underneath with a black liquid liner
(BYS)
Then inner under eye i added a very small amount of STilla Karat eyeshadow)

Mascara
(Mabelline XXL )

*Step 9*

Finish off face fix up brows








Highlight, Contour , Blush
(Smashbox Sunset highlighter,
Smashbox Super/model as blush,
Estee Bronzer,
Smashbox Foundation sample i got (LOVE IT!!!))


*Step 10*




Lips - Keep them nude in colour
(Fresh Brew and Lancome Shine and Top coat)





*Step 11
*
TA-DA!!




















*Full list*
Naval Blue p/m
Vanilla p/m
Gold p/m
Stilla Vanity Fair pallet
LIghter gold p/m from sugarbaby
Revlon Denim Liner
Fresh Brew
Lancome top coat
Maybelline XXL
Smashbox Sunset highlighter
Smashbox Super/model as blush
Mac Auburn Brow powder
Estee Bronzer

Smashbox Foundation sample i got (LOVE IT!!!)


​


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 22, 2009)

lovely demonstration, and choice of color. gold and navy blue....gotta try it.


----------



## moopoint (Apr 22, 2009)

Very sexy and dramatic!


----------



## CeCe88 (Apr 22, 2009)

i love this look 
it's uber cute


----------



## davidsito987 (Apr 22, 2009)

Very nice and I LOVE YOUR NAILS!!!!


----------



## Brie (Apr 22, 2009)

^^haha I love them long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Peppermint Patti is my new Fav!!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Tahti (Apr 22, 2009)

I love this colour combo! And holy sh*t, your nails are amazing... envyyyy


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh i love it thanks!!


----------



## User49 (Apr 24, 2009)

Super cute! I love this :0) xx


----------



## Vixxan (Apr 24, 2009)

You look stunning.  I'm going to try this look out today.  Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## with.the.band (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow the blue really brings out the hazel in your eyes, absolutely lovely. I have to put this on my ever growing list of looks to try. Great tutorial!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 25, 2009)

great tut! i also love your nails. reminds me of Tiffany's.


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 27, 2009)

Very pretty, love this look! Thanks for posting


----------



## xobaby89 (May 11, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## Blushbaby (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous. You look so beautiful!!


----------



## Brie (May 12, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## crazeddiva (May 28, 2009)

Amazing Tutorial.

The end result turned out so stunning!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 28, 2009)

I love your FOTD's!!! Always so inspiring.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 28, 2009)

I have to go get Gold pigment now to try this out. Thanks so much!


----------



## cimelleh (Jun 1, 2009)

fab!!! thanks for the share...


----------



## MsNyse (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice, and your hair color is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## nikki (Jun 3, 2009)

Very pretty!  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## bratface (Jul 22, 2009)

That really compliments your eye color, mine could never look that good lol.


----------



## NellyKim (Jul 27, 2009)

nice make up and nice eyes.


----------



## nunu (Jul 27, 2009)

Love this!


----------



## mellybelly (Jul 28, 2009)

I really like this look, I love how the steps are drawn out so it would be easily followed. Thank you for making it.


----------



## andreaa (Sep 13, 2009)

nice


----------



## Green girl (Sep 14, 2009)

good job
thanx


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 28, 2011)

Lovely!!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------

